

Women in IT and a mom in the field - metrelle
http://hardestjob.com/women-in-it-and-a-mom-in-the-field/

======
daftone
"You can also have an opportunity to better understand that mildly geeky guy
living in his parent’s basement who has mild Asperger’s syndrome because you
work right next to him."

haha - classic :)

